# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Is het mogelijk dat ik zwanger kan zijn?

## chell

hallo,

Vraagje, met mijn 17e ben ik begonnen met de microginon 30 pil, vanwege klachten die elke maand optraden de laatste maanden en daar geen verklaring voor was hebben de huisarts en ik besloten om over te gaan naar een andere pil om uit te proberen. Ik ben nu begonnen aan de lovette.

Ik heb na mijn laatste microginon strip een stopweek gehad, in de bijsluiter stond dat als ik op zaterdag zou beginnen met de pil na of tijdens mijn menstruatie ik dan niet in het weekend mijn periode zou krijgen wat voor mij beter uitkomt omdat ik mijn vriend in weekenden alleen zie.

Ik heb dus na mijn stopweek+4 dagen later pas mijn eerste pil genomen van de lovette pil.(dus na een stopweek van 11 dagen,toen was het zaterdag)

Ik heb toen ik 4 dagen mijn nieuwe pil slikte gemeenschap gehad en de dag erna ook. dat wil zeggen in mijn eerste week van mijn nieuwe pil.
In de bijsluiter stond dat deze niet veilig is.
Ik heb ik er niet aangedacht omdat ik al zolang mijn pil gebruik en nog nooit heb hoeve te wisselen.

Ik heb dus 20 en 21 januari gemeenschap gehad en het is inmiddels de 26e vandaag dus 7 dagen geleden.
Zou het kunnen dat ik zwanger kan zijn?
Ik heb last van mijn tepels sinds 2 dagen en heb last van mijn onderbuik.
Ik zou toch niet nu al tekens kunnen hebben als ik zwanger zou zijn?
Misschien door mijn nieuwe pil? 
Het is echt nieuw voor mij omdat ik bij de microginon 30 geen een bijwerking heb gehad, heb eigenlijk helemaal niks gemerkt toen ik begon.

alvast bedankt.

chell

----------


## katje45

Hallo Chell,

Normaal als je met een nieuwe pil begint na een andere pil moet je eigenlijk weer meteen op de eerste dag van je ( ontrekkings) bloeding beginnen. Je bent nu zelf later dan je stopweek begonnen en daardoor bestaat er een grote kans dat je zwanger kan worden. Er zat immers langer dan 7 dagen tussen.
Als ik het goed uitrekent kan je over ongeveer 7 a 8 dagen een zwangerschapstest doen. Maar je kan uiteraard ook contact opnemen met je huisarts.

Hoop voor je dat het loos alarm is!

----------


## Déylanna

Tja, je loopt nu inderdaad een kans op een eventuele zwangerschap. Bij de Lovette is het over het algemeen al bekend dat je toch echt MOET beginnen met de pil op de eerste dag van je menstruatie. Als dat niet mogelijk is, wordt aangeraden om zeker de eerste maand nog een extra voorbehoedsmiddel te gebruiken. Een zwangerschaps test kun je nu in ieder geval al wel doen. Succes.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Chell,

Je post is al geweest van begin dit jaar, dus neem aan dat je probleem nu wel al opgelost is.
Maar ben toch wel nieuwsgierig of je zwanger bent geweest ja/nee want die mogelijkheid was er wel.
Laat je het nog even weten aan ons?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

